# Quota write () cancelled



## Laubie (9. Nov. 2012)

Hi,
mein Server wirft mir im System-log seit kurzem folgenden Fehler:

```
Nov 9 10:19:03 server1 kernel: EXT3-fs (sda1): Quota write (off=200680, len=40) cancelled because not block aligned
```
Was es in etwa bedeutet kann ich  mir denken, aber wir bekomme ich es wieder weg?
Im Netz lese ich immer was von "neuer Kernel", habe aber nichts am Kernel geändert, so dass es das Verhalten erklären könnte...

Grüße
Laubie


----------

